# Is Glass hard to cut?



## 1woma (May 17, 2011)

I have some glass here but need to cut it to size, could i do it myself?


----------



## Amazing Amazon (May 17, 2011)

You could but you would need a glass cutter. What thickness is it?


----------



## tsbjd (May 17, 2011)

Also depends on type of glass


----------



## 1woma (May 17, 2011)

about 5mm thick......it was a glass shelf from a china cabinet.


----------



## m000x (May 17, 2011)

Does it have a sticker on it saying "tempered glass" or something. I wouldn't bother with it. If it's only 5mm a piece would cost you 20$ cut to size
Cutter would cost more.


----------



## 1woma (May 17, 2011)

no It doesnt have a sticker..... its a pretty old cabinet. Im waiting on somene to get back to re a price for cutting it but im som impatient lol. if thats all its going to cost i'll just pay instead of taking the chance i'll stuff it up.


----------



## Wallypod (May 17, 2011)

easy as pie to cut, just watch a you tube clip and get a cutter from bunnings.


----------



## saximus (May 17, 2011)

And make sure you wear gloves


----------



## Wallypod (May 17, 2011)

or if you live near brisbane, ill show you how to cut glass for a beer or two.


----------



## 1woma (May 17, 2011)

Im in SA but thanks for the hint, never thought about you tube


----------



## saximus (May 17, 2011)

Haha Youtube: Best friend to the amateur anything


----------



## Banjo (May 17, 2011)

Easy, just score and snap.


----------



## jham66 (May 17, 2011)

My attempts have been more like score and smash! You need a good glass cutter, and the right glass.


----------



## redlittlejim (May 17, 2011)

ive never had too much trouble. 1 outta 10 crack where i didnt want it  cost me 12$ for my glass cutter from bunnings. just make sure you dont repeadly keep scoreing the glass


----------



## 1woma (May 18, 2011)

oh well i have a few shelves to use..... i mite give it a go first and if it doesnt work i'll have to pay for glass..... im such a cheap skate lol


----------



## -Peter (May 18, 2011)

It takes a little skill, especially with old glass.


----------



## wokka (May 18, 2011)

Older glass is more likely to chip and it is hard to cut of small amounts of say less than 30 mm. Only score the glass once and make sure you ware eye protection, particularly with old glass.


----------

